# Grieg Violin Sonatas



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Howdy, ya'll.

I've been wanting to order a new copy of the Grieg Violin sonatas as my only other copy is on tape and well,...buried with thousands of other tapes.

I forgot which one I had and am now leaning toward the Dumay/Pires recording.


Any recommendations? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

kv466 said:


> Howdy, ya'll.
> 
> I've been wanting to order a new copy of the Grieg Violin sonatas as my only other copy is on tape and well,...buried with thousands of other tapes.
> 
> ...


There's an MHS release with Pontinen on piano and a Chinese whose name I don't remember on violin. Good, and cheap used.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Thanks! I shall look for it. 


Any more? Anybody?


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Oistrakh on the Nº 2
Kreisler-Rachmaninoff on Nº3
Oscar Shumsky for all three.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

After Dumay/Pires and others, I came to the conclusion that these works are probably more fun for the musicians than the listener. Grieg's Cello Sonata, I like very much.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Hilltroll72 said:


> There's an MHS release with Pontinen on piano and a Chinese whose name I don't remember on violin. Good, and cheap used.


Dong-Suk Kang, Korean.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Vaneyes said:


> After Dumay/Pires and others, I came to the conclusion that these works are probably more fun for the musicians than the listener.
> [...]


The sonatas strike me as being rather innocuous; unassertive; like an over-the-back-fence desultory conversation. I enjoy them while listening, but carry nothing away. The OP is familiar with them, so I saw no point in passing on that info.


----------



## annie (Jul 31, 2011)

try shaham/erez


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for the recommends! I kinda agree with Trollie in the sense that I enjoy them very much while listening to them but can't seem to carry anything good out of them as with the cello sonata, suite or piano concerto...still, I'm trying to give them a fighting chance so,...for now, I shall keep listening.

Thanks again.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

The recording which I have and am very satisfied with is on the Sony label. The recording is authentic as you can get. It has the three sonatas played by Arve Tellefsen with Havard Gimse playing on Grieg's Piano. The recording was made at Trollhagen, Grieg's Summer home near Bergen, Norway. I visited Trollhagen, which is maintaind as a museum in the late 1960's ab=nd stood before the graves of Grieg and his wife Nina. Some of our members have commented on the lightness of the music, but Grieg often complained that he had never mastered the larger forms of music. He did however compose one symphony.


----------

